# Adobe Illustrator CS5.1 Runtime Error.



## itechsolutions (Aug 24, 2012)

Hi all,


I encounter this issue while trying to open an Illustrator CS 5.1 file.

The RAM and PC are new. The size of the illustrator is 339 MB.

When I attempt to open the file, the cursor simply spins non stop and the application hangs Then an error pop out saying, 

"Microsoft Visual C++ Runtime Library
Runtime Error! This application has requested the Runtime to terminate it in an unusual way. Please contact the application's support team for more information."
This issue only occurs for that particular file. I restarted my machine and still the same.
I discover 2 users over a forum having the same issues and what they did was to open a small file and then attempt to open the big file . I tried and it works.
Please let me know if you have encounter this or you know of any patches that solve this problem.

Also, I saw this on Adobe, not sure if it is related. Adobe patches critical vulnerabilities in Photoshop, Illustrator CS5.x - Techworld.com

Kindly advise.

Thanks.


----------

